# BR V2-92 STEEL HERITAGE



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Didn’t see any threads on this. I am in market for a new watch and this caught my eye. Very beautiful. I am struggling to find some more info such as case thickness and lug to lug lengths. Also, how is the steel bracelet? How is the lume? Surprised there hasn’t been more buzz on this model


----------



## shaneisbadong (Mar 19, 2017)

Heffdog116 said:


> Didn't see any threads on this. I am in market for a new watch and this caught my eye. Very beautiful. I am struggling to find some more info such as case thickness and lug to lug lengths. Also, how is the steel bracelet? How is the lume? Surprised there hasn't been more buzz on this model


Case thickness is around 8mm. Haven't measured lug to lug but may be some photos will help. Steel bracelet sits well and better than the older gens IMO. Also took a lume shot for you, thats like 5 mins in the sun worth of lume haha


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the pictures and information!! When you say the bracelet is nicer than older gens, is this same bracelet on the V2-92? (Black/White dial)

I am also intrigued by the Aeronavale version but lack of sword hands has me hesitating


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Someone tell me why the Aeronavale version doesn’t have sword hands? And why the Aeron has applied numerals/indices but the others don’t. I need answers!


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Total thickness of the v292 is slightly less than 12mm. Weight of mine with a couple links removed from the bracelet is 133g. Bracelet tapers from 22 to 18mm. Clasp has 3 adjustment holes 1mm apart. Lume is weak, but so what, it's not a dive watch.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Heffdog116 said:


> Someone tell me why the Aeronavale version doesn't have sword hands? And why the Aeron has applied numerals/indices but the others don't. I need answers!


The prototypes of the Aeronavale that were given to the press had sword hands, then they switched to straight ones for production. I think maybe someone thought the swords were too bulky to be used with the applied numerals and markers. The colorway is so nice either way.

Not sure why they used the applied markers. Guess they were just trying to dress it up a bit more.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the information and stats. It’s tough. I think I prefer the overall look of the Aeronavale, but prefer the sword hands. I think you may be right though. Sword hands with the raised numerals and such could’ve thrown off the look. I’ll have to see the V292 heritage and Aeronavale in person.

How is the bracelet? Comfy? Any rattle?


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Heffdog116 said:


> When you say the bracelet is nicer than older gens, is this same bracelet on the V2-92? (Black/White dial)


Yes, same bracelet.

The bracelet they used on the prior vintage models had links with square edges that tended to pull hair. And the links couldn't pivot as much. It was a "stiffer" feel, if that makes sense. I love the new bracelet. It's very light on the arm and doesn't stick to you much when it's hot. The links can pivot completely around, and fold over backwards.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

L to L is 47mm


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

;-) Haven't worn it in a few days so date and time is incorrect.


----------



## Heffdog116 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks again for all the information. I’m surprised at the “thickness” of the case. In pictures and wrist shots, it definitely appears thinner


----------



## shaneisbadong (Mar 19, 2017)

Heffdog116 said:


> Thanks again for all the information. I'm surprised at the "thickness" of the case. In pictures and wrist shots, it definitely appears thinner


I'd say, go try it on and make the judgement for yourself. I didn't use the right tool to measure but based on case alone without the dome sapphire is about 9-10mm. Used a transparent ruler with my questionable eye :X


----------



## stamsd (Jun 10, 2010)

Heffdog116 said:


> Thank you for the information and stats. It's tough. I think I prefer the overall look of the Aeronavale, but prefer the sword hands. I think you may be right though. Sword hands with the raised numerals and such could've thrown off the look. I'll have to see the V292 heritage and Aeronavale in person.
> 
> How is the bracelet? Comfy? Any rattle?


I owned one for a short time. The color is absolutley beautiful. Even moreso in person. The applied indecies is what ultimately made me move on from it. IMO only, it was a little cheap looking. For whatever reason, it just did not sit well with me. The case and bracelet are fantastic though. One the most comfortable "diver" cases I have ever worn (including Rolex). I am thinking hard about the plain b/w verson right now, but would also like to see the new GMT verson too. Now that these (3 handers) can be had for $15-1800, I am not sure it's worth the extra hand that does not operate like the Rolex/ Omega.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2014)

great looking watch. Love the color of them lume as well! The dial and numerals remind me of a Panerai


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

I had the Gardes Cotes version and it was one of the most comfortable watches I’ve ever worn.


----------



## robmellor (Feb 16, 2006)

Love the vintage style Lume,
.


----------

